# Photozone Review: Tamron 150-600 on the 5DS R



## ahsanford (May 16, 2016)

There you go:
http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/976-tamron150600f563vc?start=1

As PZ is just getting started with the 50 MP sensor testing, they have withheld their optical quality star rating of the lens until they've tested more lenses. This is the first they've tested longer than 35mm on the 5DS R, so it might be a while before we have something to stack it up against.

- A


----------



## AlanF (May 17, 2016)

A mediocre review about 2 years late. It's about time they closed shop as their coverage is so patchy and tardy. At this stage, they should do a comparison with the two Sigmas at the very least and the Canon 100-400 II with the same body.


----------



## Monchoon (May 17, 2016)

dilbert said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > A mediocre review about 2 years late. It's about time they closed shop as their coverage is so patchy and tardy. At this stage, they should do a comparison with the two Sigmas at the very least and the Canon 100-400 II with the same body.
> ...



What? Why don't you ?


----------



## ahsanford (May 22, 2016)

150-600 Sports just got tested at PZ, FYI

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29925.0

- A


----------

